# Scottish Panoramics



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Finally sorted these out, only took them last October  first week we were in the skye region, 2nd week in the cairngorms

all taken with 50D + 17-40L f/4, with varied GND's

bow fiddle rock










sand bay, where they filmed monty halls great escape










five sisters, loch duich



















eilean donan, loch duich










the cuillins from camusteel - have got this on the wall 36x12, looks great










brochidhu, on the way to glen muick










belach na ba, applecross










Drochaid Coire Nan Arr, on the way up to the cattle pass










have got plenty more to sort through still

thanks for looking

drew


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

#1 and Applecross for me 

S


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

Lovely photos!

But, why is the sky always so grey up here?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Fantastic, as always, Drewster!


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Great landscapes Drew :thumb:


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Stunning pics


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

Saw this and thought "this should be good". Not disappointed. 

Nice set. Applecross and the cuillins shot for me. 

Bret


----------



## TurbochargedJJ (Dec 10, 2009)

great shots there!, must get to that part of the world before long....


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Stunning Pictures!


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

sberlyn said:


> #1 and Applecross for me
> 
> S


:thumb:



Adam D said:


> Lovely photos!
> 
> But, why is the sky always so grey up here?


thanks adam, agreed, the first week on skye's weather was pretty terrible



Shiny said:


> Fantastic, as always, Drewster!


cheers shinester :thumb:



spitfire said:


> Great landscapes Drew :thumb:


thanks dougie 



Bobby_t_16v said:


> Stunning pics


cheers bob 



bretti_kivi said:


> Saw this and thought "this should be good". Not disappointed.
> 
> Nice set. Applecross and the cuillins shot for me.
> 
> Bret


thanks man, appreciate it :thumb:



TurbochargedJJ said:


> great shots there!, must get to that part of the world before long....


cheers  deffo, it's a lovely part of the world, can't wait to get back up there



S-X-I said:


> Stunning Pictures!


cheers mister 

should be a few more tonight hopefully

drew


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Applecross for me too. 

Lovely images as always Drew.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Gruffs said:


> Applecross for me too.
> 
> Lovely images as always Drew.


Cheers fella :thumb:


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Applecross for me too.

I remember that road from when I went to Lochcarron for the weekend.

Stunning pictures.

:thumb:


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Thankyou


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

They look great...

Is there any way to put the pictures onto a poster?

I wouldn't mind a few of them framed in my office to be honest.......

:thumb:


----------



## x28buc (Jan 8, 2008)

TurbochargedJJ said:


> great shots there!, must get to that part of the world before long....


This is (almost) my part of the world! In the right conditions, it's stunning!

Cracking photos by the way buckas!


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Tremendous photos buckas!!

Lovely part of the land up there eh? Great for a quiet break and a good nights kip.


----------



## leeshez (Dec 26, 2005)

Brilliant.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Bow Fiddle Rock - in portknockie, I can see that from my house :lol:


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> They look great...
> 
> Is there any way to put the pictures onto a poster?
> 
> ...


thanks matey 



x28buc said:


> This is (almost) my part of the world! In the right conditions, it's stunning!
> 
> Cracking photos by the way buckas!


thankyou



wee_green_mini said:


> Tremendous photos buckas!!
> 
> Lovely part of the land up there eh? Great for a quiet break and a good nights kip.


aye, lovely place - thanks 



leeshez said:


> Brilliant.


cheers



alan_mcc said:


> Bow Fiddle Rock - in portknockie, I can see that from my house :lol:


hah, do you live in the corrugated iron shed by the footpath? :thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

:lol:

I live about 2 miles away but I'm high up from the sea 

cracking shots there


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

:thumb:

we went to cullen as well, all along the top coast then hit loch of strathberg reserve, loads of migrating geese were coming in then back down to aberdeen then to ballater base later in the day


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Very nice Drew lovely shots

Baz


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

thanks Baz


----------



## smoki1969 (Oct 10, 2006)

Awesome pics Buckas :thumb:


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

These are absolutely stunning, I really must visit some time


----------



## Gids64 (Mar 20, 2009)

are any of these photo's for sale/available to buy? They are excellent:thumb:

What sort of camera do you use?


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

A great set of photos there Drew - difificult to pick one as they are all very good



Gids64 said:


> are any of these photo's for sale/available to buy? They are excellent:thumb:
> 
> What sort of camera do you use?


It's a Canon 50D with a very nice 'L' lens :thumb:


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

quite simply, every one of those would look superb printed, framed and on a wall!:thumb:


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

smoki1969 said:


> Awesome pics Buckas :thumb:


thanks 



Lloyd71 said:


> These are absolutely stunning, I really must visit some time


cheers fella, deffo - great place 



Gids64 said:


> are any of these photo's for sale/available to buy? They are excellent:thumb:
> 
> What sort of camera do you use?


thanks matey 



cheekeemonkey said:


> A great set of photos there Drew - difificult to pick one as they are all very good
> 
> It's a Canon 50D with a very nice 'L' lens :thumb:


thanks matey :thumb:



Coxy914 said:


> quite simply, every one of those would look superb printed, framed and on a wall!:thumb:


cheers fella, do do mates' rates 

thanks all

drew


----------



## Steve Burnett (Apr 21, 2009)

I agree I'd be interested in getting a copy of a print or two. My Aunt and Uncle live by Loch Duich (http://www.mullardoch-cottages-loch-duich.co.uk/index.html)
Stunning up there, been going there most years from birth to about 16 or 17 (Now 29!!) Still go up now and again.


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

Love the way you compose so the eye gets drawn up and into the scene. Lovely lens you have as well, the field of focus seems enormous!

Great images, could stare at them all night.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Steve Burnett said:


> I agree I'd be interested in getting a copy of a print or two. My Aunt and Uncle live by Loch Duich (http://www.mullardoch-cottages-loch-duich.co.uk/index.html)
> Stunning up there, been going there most years from birth to about 16 or 17 (Now 29!!) Still go up now and again.


thanks matey, nice one lovely place to have a home - looks lovely, must of drove past that lots as we were staying in letterfearn so were going past there to skye most days 



Russ and his BM said:


> Love the way you compose so the eye gets drawn up and into the scene. Lovely lens you have as well, the field of focus seems enormous!
> 
> Great images, could stare at them all night.


thanks fella


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

tremendous mate! fantastic work!


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Absolutely stunning... i'm going for another look through them !

:thumb:


----------



## MEg-LitU (Sep 26, 2008)

Beautiful landscapes!!! I'm also starting to work with ND and GND filters and the differences between a photo with/ without it are tremendous!!

Nice work there!


----------



## Ballistic (Jan 4, 2010)

Buckass kicks ass! And what a sweet country!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

cracking pics


----------

